# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  Persian Fire and Steel

## Mark McMorrow

Hi All,

For all who may be interested, Dr. Khorasani is running a kickstarter campaign in conjunction with his book "Persian Fire and Steel".  Well worth backing!!

Persian Fire and Steel Kickstarter

----------

